# iBooks love?



## Les Turner (Mar 13, 2011)

Is there anyone else on here who prefers using iBooks over the Kindle app?

I usually search the iBooks Store before heaidng to the Kindle Amazon store. Amazon obviously has a larger library and also so many more indies on there. But I just prefer the reading experience in iBooks.

Anyone else with me? Or is this a taboo to discuss?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You can discuss pretty much any topic you like on the boards....

Myself, I really prefer to read on my Kindle or Sony. I have only used my iPad for reading to see how the experience was, and I don't care for it much.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, I'm keeping my K3, so I will use the Kindle App if I read while traveling and only taking the iPad just because that's where my books are and where I'll keep buying them from.

I don't think the iBooks app is a tad slicker.  I like the page turn animation personally.  But the Kindle app is very good as well.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

You do know you can turn the page animations on in the Kindle app, right?  They're off by default because they slow down the reading process, but if you'd prefer to have them, it's just a slider away.  About the only thing the Kindle page turns lack that the iBooks ones have is the bleed through effect from the reverse page.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

geko29 said:


> You do know you can turn the page animations on in the Kindle app, right? They're off by default because they slow down the reading process, but if you'd prefer to have them, it's just a slider away. About the only thing the Kindle page turns lack that the iBooks ones have is the bleed through effect from the reverse page.


I wasn't. Thanks for the tip, I found the option in the settings on the home page. I hadn't played with the iPad app much since last spring and barely at all on my new iPad yet.

I won't use it much for reading books as I prefer my K3 for that, but I do like the Animations. The animations in iBooks are smoother and faster on the iPad 2 than the first 1, so maybe the Kindle app is improved as well. I don't find it really slows it down as there's a little delay in swiping to the next page without the animation as well.

But I'm a fairly slow reader anyway as I generally read word by word rather than processing groups of words or whole lines at a time like speed readers.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

geko29 said:


> You do know you can turn the page animations on in the Kindle app, right? They're off by default because they slow down the reading process, but if you'd prefer to have them, it's just a slider away. About the only thing the Kindle page turns lack that the iBooks ones have is the bleed through effect from the reverse page.


plus iBooks won't sync your location back to your Kindle like the Kindle app will. I do use iBooks for my nonAmazon books like epub books from www.baen.com because it does sync between my iPod Touch and my iPad even though I didn't buy the book from Amazon


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

The thing I love about ibooks is that it tells how many pages are left in a chapter. I use kindle and the kindle app most but I do read using ibooks too. 

Melissa


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

meljackson said:


> The thing I love about ibooks is that it tells how many pages are left in a chapter.


I would love to see that on the real Kindle as it's a great way to decide whether to read one more chapter or not before sleeping (I mostly read at night).

But that would be tough to do when so many publishers aren't even putting the tick marks for chapters in their Kindle books!


----------



## Shellybean (Apr 22, 2009)

geko29 said:


> You do know you can turn the page animations on in the Kindle app, right? They're off by default because they slow down the reading process, but if you'd prefer to have them, it's just a slider away. About the only thing the Kindle page turns lack that the iBooks ones have is the bleed through effect from the reverse page.


How do you change the page turn setting? The only settings I can change are the Popular Highlights and Annotations Backup. I'm using the iPhone app and it's version 2.6.1 which I just updated to today. Wonder if it's only changeable on the iPad version.

*never mind me* I just need to read more closely. I found the answer where I already looked, on Amazon's kindle app page. It says quite clearly that the page turn animation is only available for the iPad app.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I might be totally satisfied with using iPad with a reading app (either iBook or Kindle) except for one thing -- the size and weight of iPad compared to K3.  For "taking with" the reading device, K3 wins hands down.  I did read on my iPad before I got my K3.  Even just sitting at home reading in a chair, it felt heavy.  And one other thing . . . I've never read my K3 in the sun, but I was out walking with my iTouch listening to music this sunny morning.  I wanted to change the music.  GLARE.  Had to get under a tree and even then was very hard to read the screen enough to change.


----------



## ulysses (Dec 20, 2009)

Yeah, I already have purchased a majority of books through amazon so I'll stick with kindle app for ipad. I like everything in one place. I just wish amazon would add a collection feature to the app, does anyone think they will?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

That is kind of one small plus about iBooks.  Though there are no "collections" in iBooks, you can move the books around individually on the shelves.  So in that way they can be grouped / put in any order you want.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't care for iBooks, if only because I don't want to be restricted to reading on Apple devices (and my iPad is too big and heavy to be a really good reader, while the Touch is too small).

I downloaded iBooks to try it, early on, and I believe I have some Rick Steves free PDF files only available through iBooks that I downloaded for a London trip that didn't work out.


----------



## Helaine (Apr 10, 2011)

iBooks does have collections now.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I have found that I don't use Ibooks as much, mainly because the books cost more than amazon and B&N. I like the page turning feature, just being able to touch the screen. It really depends on where I am, at night I will use my ipad, mainly for the backlight, while my husband is asleep, and turn the screen brightness down some. 

I prefer overally, just using my kindle.


----------



## njshoremom4gurlz (Oct 27, 2010)

I just bought my first iBook....I love the E ink for reading much more!I like the pad for bed etc....but iBooks is more money.I have nook,kindle n iBooks.


----------



## Keira Lea (Apr 15, 2011)

I like the interface of iBooks, but I've bought only two books from Apple. I spend most of my reading time on Kindle for iPad and Nook for iPad.

One of the tiny things I like better in iBooks is the blue highlighting that actually looks like highlighter ink on paper. The notes look like Post-It notes stuck in the margins. The Kindle highlighting is yellow (which I have never liked), and you can't change it. The notes are little icons in the text that cover a bit of the letters. I know, these are total nits.


----------



## KathyGleason (May 5, 2011)

I like the Kindle app for iPad because there does seem to be sooo many more titles available than on iBooks, but I actually do think as far as the app itself I like the iBooks a tiny bit more. For some reason, the Kindle app seems to stick a bit when I want to go "home," and I like the background brightness adjust more on the iBooks app.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

To tell you the truth, the discovery of the iBooks app really has thrown a monkey wrench into things for me.  Now, I prefer Kindle just for the simplefact that A) I already have purchased Kindle books that I can't use with iBooks (damn DRM system really makes me not want to buy digital very much) and B) I can synch locations betwen my iPad, phone and Kindle.  But here's the thing, I have a numberof non-Amazon kindle books that I have gotten from sites such as Project Guttenburgh that I cannot putonto my iPad.  I can convert them to ePub and read themin iBooks, but then I can't really keeptrack between devices.  Even though I can't use Wispersynch with non-Amazon books, I can still manually keep track of what location I left off at. iBooks meausers progress differently, calculating page numbers based on font size.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I have only read one book on iBooks, Bonobo Handshake.  At the time it wasn't available on amazon.  I really disliked the reading experience on my iPad.  I really wanted to like it as i was hoping the ipad could replace my kindle as well as my laptop.  I will stick with eink until something better comes along.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

I love reading in iBooks over the kindle app. The sepia color in iBooks is nicer, the 2up landscape "book like setup" makes it easier for me to read. I do read 2up on the kindle, but the flat look of the pages just aren't as easy on my eyes.

I don't read from the overdrive app because the landscape mode is to close to the edge, just too many words on a page. Bluefire wins hands down there, but I wish they did 2up.

Anyway, the whole iBooks experience is nicer to me than the kindle on the iPad experience.

Choice is good though - everyone gets to use what floats their boat! LOL!!


----------

